# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Pen and Paper / Traditional Methods >  Road atlas (Faerun, D&D, hand-drawn)

## Impractical Cartographer

Hello fellows cartographers!

My new project: a multi-page road atlas showing the route leading from Baldur's Gate south to Calimport. 
In total it will include 25 sheets, two maps on each, each map showing approximately 30 miles of road. 
I am preparing these maps for my homebrew D&D scenario.

Technique: nibs, ruling pens & acrylic ink.
Format: A3



HD scan here.

Some photos from work on the first sheet.







I took inspiration from 18th century similar road atlases.


( Cary's Survey of the High Roads From London to..., 1790)

It will take me a few more months to draw all the sheets, but I think my players will be happy. The scenario will be based on protecting merchant caravans.

I don't like the dungeons, so I decided to have adventures on the surface  :Smile: 

I will be uploading the next sheets in this topic. When I finish the last one, I will consider this maps finished.

----------


## -K2-

Fantastic looking work. I like the expected layout of the maps in your atlas. Great job!

K2

----------


## Impractical Cartographer

> Fantastic looking work.


- Thank you! 

Meanwhile...
Sheet 2 of 25 finished. I have reached Beregost.
### Latest WIP ###

----------


## tomato

What a massive project! great work! Are you headed to Calimport? How much did the map collection cost the party ingame?

----------


## Impractical Cartographer

> What a massive project! great work! Are you headed to Calimport? How much did the map collection cost the party ingame?


The idea was for players to set out on the trail of a lost expedition that went missing south of Tethyr. The maps were an addition to the quest.
Unfortunately, this type of map didn't appeal to my players and fans on fb, so it evolved into Atlas of Faerun.

Thread about this atlas:
https://www.cartographersguild.com/s...ad.php?t=49588

The complete set of maps produced so far:
https://www.deviantart.com/mapyniepr...5/faerun-atlas
More are in preparation.

----------

